# TOTW?



## RUCA.AND.ZION (Jul 7, 2009)

Thinking of switching to TOTW...which one of the 4 would you recommend?










Thanks


----------



## Dave I. (Jun 10, 2009)

I use high praire. It's what the breeder had my dog on when I got him so I kept it.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I love Pacific Stream. The protein comes from salmon, and it does great things for the coat. I think the one with the mountain lion is cat food.


----------



## RUCA.AND.ZION (Jul 7, 2009)

FloorCandy said:


> I love Pacific Stream. The protein comes from salmon, and it does great things for the coat. I think the one with the mountain lion is cat food.


BAHAHA woooppps! :rofl:

yea I have been reading lots about it and lots of people have great things to say about it.

We are lucky to have a DELS feed store that carries it. They are about 5 miles away from our house. I am excited to see how shiny zion and ruca's coat will get.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

High Prairie here. It's the only one we've tried but are super happy with the results!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I also use High Prairie.

Zoe has a weird stomach. On almost every other food she had ever been on she would have atleast one loose stool aday and the rest were normal. Ever since changing over to TOTW we haven't had any problems. I love it!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I have DaVinci on High Prairie. I was going to go with the duck forumal but I read in The Whole Dog Journal that foods using duck were having trouble because there are not enough duck farmers to keep up with all the dog foods using duck so they are using more duck meal and switching up the forumal. 

I also didn't want to go with the salmon one as there is so much dioxins and mercury in fish decided this was not a good thing. JMO


----------



## sarie0417 (Feb 26, 2009)

High Prairie right now, they were on the ducky one...def. notice a smoother coat with TOTW.


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

Roxy_Nie said:


> I also use High Prairie.
> 
> Zoe has a weird stomach. On almost every other food she had ever been on she would have atleast one loose stool aday and the rest were normal. Ever since changing over to TOTW we haven't had any problems. I love it!


sounds kind of like max....he ha snice firm ones then always folllowed by loose ones.....maybe its worth a shot....after i move if i can find a conveinent source maybe i'll try it


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

BmoreTrue said:


> sounds kind of like max....he ha snice firm ones then always folllowed by loose ones.....maybe its worth a shot....after i move if i can find a conveinent source maybe i'll try it


It seems to happen to alot of dogs like that. From what I have read. My vet checked her out many times and there was nothing wrong with her. So it must have been the food...


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

MY MIKADO said:


> I was going to go with the duck forumal but I read in The Whole Dog Journal that foods using duck were having trouble because there are not enough duck farmers to keep up with all the dog foods using duck so they are using more duck meal and switching up the forumal.


You meant to say "formula" correct? Sorry, mister spelling bee here.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Started on the Wetlands and switched to the Pacific Stream. I think the latter agreed with them more. You can always rotate the flavors.


----------



## diva (Feb 27, 2009)

I have tried all 3 formulas. Keep in mind that the wetland and the prairie formulas have a little bit higher protein and fat content than the pacific stream formula.

I did not feed the prairie formula long, but I didn't like how my dogs were doing on it.

I was pleased with the results of the wetland formula. I used it while preparing one of my dogs for an AADR show and she took first place in her age group. Here she is the day of the show.









I currently feed the pacific stream formula because I like it the best. I have one that tends to be lazy and she does better with the lower protein and fat. Plus, I like the way all of their coats look on it.

I also add The Missing Link to their food.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

diva said:


> I also add The Missing Link to their food.


what's that?


----------



## RUCA.AND.ZION (Jul 7, 2009)

yea what is that? confused... 

wait..i think i found it..is this it?












> A nutritional supplement is a great thing to add to any pet food, especially for puppies and kittens, older animals, or animals with special nutritional needs. The Missing Link® is one of our favorite general nutritional supplements because like our pet foods, it derives it's nutrition from unprocessed, nutrient-rich, human-quality whole foods. The Missing Link® is nitrogen flushed and vacuum- packed for freshness to protect its precious nutrients. For years, veterinarians and pet owners have used The Missing Link® to promote general health & well-being, better digestion, healthy skin and coat, increased energy, quicker recovery, reduced allergies, reduced odor, less joint stiffness and overall health and well being.


http://alpha-nutrition.stores.yahoo.net/missinglink.html?gclid=CMWYxuuDzJsCFQk_agod8jZyIQ


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

The Missing Link Super Food Supplement Canine Formula

In nature, animals consume foods that are whole, raw and fresh, while domestic animals generally have a diet of processed foods only. The Missing Link® was developed to target the nutritional gap between what nature provides and what is available in commercial foods. Formulated with all-natural, human-edible-quality whole foods and food concentrates, The Missing Link® reintroduces unprocessed, nutrient-rich foods into your animal's diet.

The Missing Link® is a dry granular powder, nitrogen flushed and vacuum-packed for freshness to protect its precious nutrients.

Ingredients:
FLAXSEED, RICE BRAN, PRIMARY DRIED YEAST, BLACKSTRAP MOLASSES, SUNFLOWER SEED, FREEZE DRIED BEEF LIVER, DEHYDRATED ALFALFA, DRIED CARROT, SHARK CARTILAGE POWDER*, FREEZE DRIED FISH PROTEIN POWDER, BARLEY GRASS LEAF POWDER, DRIED KELP, FREEZE DRIED OYSTER POWDER, ZINC MONOMETHIONINE, LECITHIN, CHROMIUM YEAST, SELENIUM YEAST, NIACIN (Vitamin B3), PYRIDOXINE HYDROCHLORIDE (Vitamin B6), GARLIC POWDER, YUCCA SCHIDIGERA EXTRACT, RIBOFLAVIN (Vitamin B2), THIAMINE HYDROCHLORIDE (Vitamin B1), FOLIC ACID, AND COBALAMIN (Vitamin B12). *Not from endangered species. 

Guaranteed Analysis %:
Fat 23 
Protein 18 
Fiber 10 
Moisture 10 

Feeding Guidelines::
Up to 20-lbs = 1 teaspoon
20 to 40-lbs = 2 teaspoons
40 to 80-lbs = 3 teaspoons
80 to 100-lbs = 4 teaspoons
Over 100-lbs = 6 teaspoons

1-lb is approximately a 2 month supply for an average size dog.

Extra Information:
Promotes:
General Health & Well-Being
Better Digestion
Healthy Skin & Coat
Increased Energy
Quicker Recovery After Surgery or Injury
Less Shedding
Reduced Allergies
Less Scratching & Itching
Reduced Odor
Less Joint Stiffness and Pain


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

With using TOTW you don't need to add Missing Link. If you were using a lower grade dog food then you might need to add it.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Roxy_Nie said:


> With using TOTW you don't need to add Missing Link. If you were using a lower grade dog food then you might need to add it.


:goodpost: You activity award stealer.... :rofl:


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I reccomend none of the above.


----------



## RUCA.AND.ZION (Jul 7, 2009)

NEELA said:


> I reccomend none of the above.


not even TOTW?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Nope.. not TOTW... My highly allergic dog nearly ended up in the ER... the back of the Pacific Stream bag is NOT honest otherwise my dog wouldn't have had a reaction like that. My healthy bulldog lost her fur. Ontop of all that all three of my dogs refused to eat any of their reciepes.... they ended up eating after 4 days of a food strike and above is the results.


----------



## RUCA.AND.ZION (Jul 7, 2009)

NEELA said:


> Nope.. not TOTW... My highly allergic dog nearly ended up in the ER... the back of the Pacific Stream bag is NOT honest otherwise my dog wouldn't have had a reaction like that. My healthy bulldog lost her fur. Ontop of all that all three of my dogs refused to eat any of their reciepes.... they ended up eating after 4 days of a food strike and above is the results.


wow...i haven't heard anything like that until now..that kinda scares me. i wonder if anyone else has had a similar problem?

i just kept hearing great things about TOTW..so i was thinkin of trying it out...hmm


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

me too... I heard awesome reviews and my dogs still ended up falling apart.


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

NEELA said:


> I reccomend none of the above.


Just because your dog didn't do well on it, I wouldn't consider it an honest evaluation to exclude all dogs from a high quality kibble.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

You're right Marine, I just want everyone to know the possibilities...maybe it was the manufacturing location or something that put unknown ingredients in the food... i just know I tried all of the flavors hoping to find one that worked which didn't in my case.


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

NEELA said:


> You're right Marine, I just want everyone to know the possibilities...maybe it was the manufacturing location or something that put unknown ingredients in the food... i just know I tried all of the flavors hoping to find one that worked which didn't in my case.


It's all good Neela. Hope you and your dog are doing well my friend.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Proud Marine Dad said:


> Just because your dog didn't do well on it, I wouldn't consider it an honest evaluation to exclude all dogs from a high quality kibble.





NEELA said:


> You're right Marine, I just want everyone to know the possibilities...maybe it was the manufacturing location or something that put unknown ingredients in the food... i just know I tried all of the flavors hoping to find one that worked which didn't in my case.





Proud Marine Dad said:


> It's all good Neela. Hope you and your dog are doing well my friend.


Let me make an important statement. You can learn from the above quotes.

*Different dogs with different lifestyles and activity levels will require different feeds, different nutrients, and different supplements. Some dogs will react to certain ingredients that others don't, and vice versa. Every dog is different, and the dog food analysis is a good indicator of quality of feed, not the overall tolerance among specific breeds. Do not just assume that a 6 star food will cure all ailments or turn your dog into a working dog. Or that if you feed a 4 or 5 star food, that your robbing your dogs of needed nutrients. Every dog is different, and you can learn a lot from people's experience. *


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

I feed High Prairie, but I've previously tried all of the flavors. My dogs love all of them, and at one point I switched to a lower grade food when things were tough, and all my dogs had problems, especially my husky who before TOTW had loose bowel movements A LOT, and once on TOTW was pretty much cured. It's pretty expensive for my lifestyle, but I would rather feed my dogs what works for them, rather than try to get em to be okay with something that isn't quite as good. My boss and I went to a local feeds place and found that it's 5 dollars cheaper per bag there than where I was previously buying it, so I'm pretty ecstatic about saving 10 bucks per dog food buy  

shop around, make sure you're getting the best deal!

oh yea, and Neela I was wondering what you feed your dogs now, since TOTW didn't work for them! I'm always checking out other brands, but never find anything I like quite as much.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm doing raw with them all... I actually broke down today and bought a bag of Natural Balance from Van Dick Patten the Sweet Potato and Venison... the pups are doing ok on the raw, but the kibble for now is taking out the guess work for me. They aren't as pudgy as I want to see them as pups. They're ripped as all get out, but I don't like that I can see the ribs at this age. I decided because I'm new at this Raw thing I should wait until these pups are developed before making the switch back.


----------



## jsgixxer (Mar 9, 2009)

Actually have tried all three....My dog does great on all three..But he prefers the High Prairie


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Lux and Ivy are both on TOTW Pacific Stream. I supplement with 1 Tbls of Plain Organic yogurt with each feeding. I’ve been more than happy with the results. Save your money on Missing Link and just buy ground Flax Seed that the major component of Missing Link.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

If you go to Taste of the Wild : Contact Us and email them they will send you some samples. That's how I got started on it....


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I feed pacific stream. My dog loves salmon dog food. Innova, EVO, and TOTW have had the best results for us. On TOTW her coat is very shiny and the vet commented on healthy she looked.


----------

